# Decodierung M-Funktionen 100-299 bei Sinumerik



## Auge (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

gibts eine Möglichkeit, die M-Funktionen >M99 zu dekodieren?

Eventuell fertige Bausteine von Siemens oder sowas?

In der DOConCD hab ich nichts gefunden 

Für Tips bedanke ich mich recht herzlich!


----------



## gravieren (16 Dezember 2010)

Hi

Welche Steuerung  '?


Gruß Karl


----------



## Auge (16 Dezember 2010)

@Karl: Sinumerik 840D Solution Line

Ich möchte PLC-seitig M-Funktionen auslesen, die im Bereich 100-299 liegen.
Und dabei vermeiden, daß die Programmierung im NC-Programm sich großartig ändert.

Bisher haben wir immer in dem Bereich unter hundert gearbeitet, unsere Anlagen bekommen aber immer mehr Zusatzfunktionen und damit werden eben immer mehr M-Funktionen benötigt.

Ich möchte eben im NC Programm wie gehabt programmieren, nur ist z.Bsp. M54 in Zukunft M154.

alt: N1 G01 G90 X1=800 M54
neu: N1 G01 G90 X1=800 M154

Hoffe,das war verständlich...


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe da erst mal 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du siehst dir mal den Kanal-DB (DB21=Kanal 1) ab DBB68 an, dort werden die M-Funktionen eingetragen. Da kann man sich recht einfach was eigenes machen.
2. Du suchst mal nach der Beschreibung des FB1-Parameters "ListMDecGrp" (Anzahl M-Gruppen zur Dekodierung), damit kriegst du das Grundprogramm dazu, bis zu 256 M-Funnktionen für dich zu dekodieren.
Als Lektüre empfehle ich dir das Funktionshandbuch Grundfunktionen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bike (16 Dezember 2010)

Auge schrieb:


> @Karl: Sinumerik 840D Solution Line
> 
> Ich möchte PLC-seitig M-Funktionen auslesen, die im Bereich 100-299 liegen.
> Und dabei vermeiden, daß die Programmierung im NC-Programm sich großartig ändert.
> ...



Ja, das war es.

Klar können die zusätzlich M Funktionen decodiert werden und das machen die Maschinenhersteller meist auch.
Bevor so etwas angehst solltest du dich informieren ob nicht schon intern andere M Funktionen benutzt sind. Bei uns ist z.B M167 schon verwendet und wenn du diese noch einaml verwendest hast du ein echtes Problem 

Ich würde meinen Lieferanten anfragen ob es die Option zum erweitern schon gibt.
Dann weißt du mehr.


bike


----------



## Auge (17 Dezember 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> Ich sehe da erst mal 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du siehst dir mal den Kanal-DB (DB21=Kanal 1) ab DBB68 an, dort werden die M-Funktionen eingetragen. Da kann man sich recht einfach was eigenes machen.
> 2. Du suchst mal nach der Beschreibung des FB1-Parameters "ListMDecGrp" (Anzahl M-Gruppen zur Dekodierung), damit kriegst du das Grundprogramm dazu, bis zu 256 M-Funnktionen für dich zu dekodieren.
> Als Lektüre empfehle ich dir das Funktionshandbuch Grundfunktionen.
> ...



Die Beschreibung des FB1 Parameters "ListMDecGrp" hatte ich mir schon angesehen.
Wenn ich nach der Methode vorgehe, würde das ja aber bedeuten, daß ich im NC Programm nicht einfach z.Bsp. M188 programmieren kann sondern das gruppenweise aufschlüsseln muß.
Das möchte ich eben vermeiden!


----------



## Znarf (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Du kannst einfach M188 im NC-Programm schreiben, wenn M188 angelegt ist.
Zu beachten ist auch, dass du die M-Befehle >99 in der SPS quittieren musst. Sie werden nicht automatisch quittiert.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Auge (17 Dezember 2010)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du kannst einfach M188 im NC-Programm schreiben, wenn M188 angelegt ist.
> Zu beachten ist auch, dass du die M-Befehle >99 in der SPS quittieren musst. Sie werden nicht automatisch quittiert.
> 
> ...



Dachte oder besser gesagt,ich hab das so verstanden, daß ich dann im NC Programm z.BSp. M17=5 schreiben muß?


----------



## Znarf (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo
nein, du kannst direkt den M-Befehl (M188) aufrufen.
Ich dekodiere M-Befehle von 101 bis 132 in Gruppe 5 und 6 und kann jeden einzeln aufrufen. Und ich muß dann wie schon geschrieben jeden einzeln quittieren. Wir nutzen das zum Beispiel um ein Werkstück zu spannen. M101 schaltet das Spannventil, das NC-Programm bleibt solange in dem Satz mit M101 bis gespannt ist. Die Endlage gespannt quittiert dann den M-Befehl und das NC-Programm läuft weiter.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Auge (17 Dezember 2010)

Hm, dann muß ich mir das am Montag nochmal zu Gemüte führen.
Hatte heut keine Zeit, wegen Aussendienst.

Danke schon mal und allen ein schönes Wochenend!


----------



## Auge (22 Dezember 2010)

Soweit so gut, hab mir das Ganze jetzt nochmal angeschaut und soweit ist es jetzt klar, ABER ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch:

1. Hab ich dann insgesamt maximal 356 M-Befehle zur Verfügung?
Oder sind die unter 100 schon in den 16X16 Bit enthalten und ich hab maximal 256?

2. Werden die M-Funktionen unter 100 weiterhin (nachdem das Auslesen  über 100 aktiviert wurde) wie gehabt ausgelesen und quittiert oder muß ich da noch was machen?

3. Warum aktiviert Siemens das Ganze nicht standardmäßig?
Kann mir das "nur" aus Zykluszeitgründen vorstellen.
Oder steckt da was anderes dahinter?


----------



## flash2106 (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Projekt an der Backe. Muss einen Luftvorhang gezielt ein und ausschalten (Kunststoffspäne abblasen). Luftvorhang soll sich zwischen  Bearbeitungsraum und Handlingszelle befinden. Es handelt sich ebenfalls um eine Sinumerik 840D Solution Line Steuerung, SPS könnte eine S7 sein (muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen). Dort möchte ich freie M-Funktionen nutzen um ein Ventil ein und auszuschalten.  Ich bin eine totale Flasche was DB PLC und Co betrifft....Hersteller verwendet bereits M-Funktionen > 99.
Wie komme ich zu den Kanal DB um zu sehen wie die Belegung ist, vorausgesetzt man sieht dort alle? Welche Masken/Buttons müssen dafür angewählt werden um zu dieser Sicht zu kommen und welche Sicherheitsstufe muss vorher eventuell entsichert werden (Schlüsselstellung 3 + Kennwort ). 

a. Gibt es diese Sicht und wie komme ich zu 
dieser ?

b. Sieht man freie M-Funktionen auf Anhieb?

c. Gibt es Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung wie ich dann "was" machen/programmieren muss um von M-Funktion im Unterprogramm bis runter auf die SPS zukommen?

Vielen Dank und Gruss



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Auge (8 Januar 2014)

flash2106 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Projekt an der Backe. Muss einen Luftvorhang gezielt ein und ausschalten (Kunststoffspäne abblasen). Luftvorhang soll sich zwischen  Bearbeitungsraum und Handlingszelle befinden. Es handelt sich ebenfalls um eine Sinumerik 840D Solution Line Steuerung, SPS könnte eine S7 sein (muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen). Dort möchte ich freie M-Funktionen nutzen um ein Ventil ein und auszuschalten.  Ich bin eine totale Flasche was DB PLC und Co betrifft....Hersteller verwendet bereits M-Funktionen > 99.
> Wie komme ich zu den Kanal DB um zu sehen wie die Belegung ist, vorausgesetzt man sieht dort alle? Welche Masken/Buttons müssen dafür angewählt werden um zu dieser Sicht zu kommen und welche Sicherheitsstufe muss vorher eventuell entsichert werden (Schlüsselstellung 3 + Kennwort ).
> ...



Um sicher zu gehen, ob eine M-Funktion wirklich noch frei ist, solltest Du im PLC-Programm schauen.

DB21.DBX... ist Kanal 1, DB22.DBX... Kanal 2 usw.!

Um den Luftvorhang anzusteuern, müssen ja in jedem Fall Programmänderungen durchgeführt werden, von daher wirds ohne SIMATIC-Manager nicht gehen.

Die M-Funktion muss dann ja auch die Einlesesperre setzen, die nach dem "Abblasen" wieder quittiert werden muss, damit das NC-Programm weiter läuft.


----------



## bike (8 Januar 2014)

flash2106 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Projekt an der Backe. Muss einen Luftvorhang gezielt ein und ausschalten (Kunststoffspäne abblasen). Luftvorhang soll sich zwischen  Bearbeitungsraum und Handlingszelle befinden. Es handelt sich ebenfalls um eine Sinumerik 840D Solution Line Steuerung, SPS könnte eine S7 sein (muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen). Dort möchte ich freie M-Funktionen nutzen um ein Ventil ein und auszuschalten.  Ich bin eine totale Flasche was DB PLC und Co betrifft....Hersteller verwendet bereits M-Funktionen > 99.
> Wie komme ich zu den Kanal DB um zu sehen wie die Belegung ist, vorausgesetzt man sieht dort alle? Welche Masken/Buttons müssen dafür angewählt werden um zu dieser Sicht zu kommen und welche Sicherheitsstufe muss vorher eventuell entsichert werden (Schlüsselstellung 3 + Kennwort ).
> ...



Welcher Maschinenhersteller hat die Maschine gebaut?
Meist sind fertige M Funktionen für solche Erweiterungen ausprogrammiert und meist schon  mit Ausgängen verknüpft.
Daher zuerst nachfragen, ob dies der Fall ist.

Wenn nicht, dann muss man nicht im DB herumsuchen, da meist ein fertiger M-Dekoder im PLC Programm implemetiert ist, der dir die M-Funktion ausliest und die entsprechenden Signale meist als Merker zur Verfügung stellt.


bike


----------



## flash2106 (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo, erstmal danke an euch zwei.
Also Hersteller ist Kummer, Schweizer Maschinenbauer. Nachfragen ist schwierig, da wir Nachfolgemaschinen nicht bei denen gekauft haben, sondern bei einem deutschen Maschinenbauer. Die Schweizer sind momentan bissl reserviert wenn es um Optimierungsanfragen geht...

Da werd ich morgen mal auf die Suche gehen und euch berichten.

Gruss



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (9 Januar 2014)

flash2106 schrieb:


> Hallo, erstmal danke an euch zwei.
> Also Hersteller ist Kummer, Schweizer Maschinenbauer. Nachfragen ist schwierig, da wir Nachfolgemaschinen nicht bei denen gekauft haben, sondern bei einem deutschen Maschinenbauer. Die Schweizer sind momentan bissl reserviert wenn es um Optimierungsanfragen geht...
> 
> Da werd ich morgen mal auf die Suche gehen und euch berichten.
> ...



Das ist der falsche Gedanke.
Wenn sie euch jetzt gut unterstützen, dann wird bei der nächsten Investition auch wieder über sie nachgedacht.
Wenn geblockt wird, dann wohl eher weniger.


bike


----------



## flash2106 (9 Januar 2014)

Ja leider. Aber ich musste eben feststellen das keiner der E-Kollegen auf die S7-300 draufkommt um die PLC Programme und vergebenen M-Funktionen auszulesen. Keiner hat eine entsprechende Schulung, obwohl so viele Anlagen eine Simatec bei uns drauf haben. Schon peinlich 

Edit: Ein Kollege kann es doch, hat aber Nachtschicht und Anfrage an Hersteller wurde geschickt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (9 Januar 2014)

flash2106 schrieb:


> Ja leider. Aber ich musste eben feststellen das keiner der E-Kollegen auf die S7-300 draufkommt um die PLC Programme und vergebenen M-Funktionen auszulesen. Keiner hat eine entsprechende Schulung, obwohl so viele Anlagen eine Simatec bei uns drauf haben. Schon peinlich
> 
> Edit: Ein Kollege kann es doch, hat aber Nachtschicht und Anfrage an Hersteller wurde geschickt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Also das Programm nur auslesen hilft dir nicht wirklich.
Versuche dich mit eurem Lieferanten klar zu kommen.

Viel Erfolg.


bike


----------



## flash2106 (13 Januar 2014)

Ja das ist die bessere Lösung. Danke dir.

Gruss Michi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------

